# New A4 Introduction... Tampa, FL.



## MidnightRunner (Apr 14, 2011)

What's up everyone? New to the forum. I just bought my newest toy, my 05' Audi A4 1.8LT about a month ago and so far it's been a blast. All black on black with the CVT Trans. So far I've added twin Solo Barac L7 subs with 1,000watts on each [2000 watt amp split], Alpine Type R speakers all around amped by some serious type R amplifiers, Aux Input conversion on factory headunit, clear corner mod, 10% tint all around.

Coming this week [last pic] is the 17" rims, Audi sport shocks & H&R lowering springs. Also have a new turbo & top end w/ tune coming later next week too... 


 
When I first bought the car...
 
Graphics I made last night. Not done with formatting but you get the point. Wanna buy one? Message me! 
 
My company... FirstImageGraphics.Com

What the car will look like when it's done... this is my inspiration.


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats up man! Post some pics of it with the new wheels=)

-Its me Gabe w/the A3.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

Post some pictures up.


----------



## MidnightRunner (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I gotta post up those pics that we took at the Wiregrass mall. Gabe, are you able to post them up?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MidnightRunner said:


> Yeah I gotta post up those pics that we took at the Wiregrass mall. Gabe, are you able to post them up?


Just saw the pictures.

Looking good man.


----------

